# XFCE-Mixer crashes when I set volume to zero



## decsis (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello
I have a last, but very annoying problem. When I set the volume in xfce-mixer applet to zero, the whole xorg crashes and I have to kill it with alt + f1. 


```
# cat /dev/sndstat  
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Analog Devices AD1984 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Analog Devices AD1984 (Ext-Rear Digital)> (play) default
```

Sounds works perfectly fine, even though xfce-mixer shows only "Unknown (OSS Mixer)" under Sound card.

I also don't see any error message, even when I start xfce4-panel in terminal.

Any ideas?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 13, 2012)

i have this probloem sometimes too, fixed when i activated with sysctl a knob wich resets volume to zero, every reboot.


----------

